
Fairytale about performance in web application - bliashenko
https://itnext.io/fairytale-about-performance-in-web-application-ed2bf12627fc?source=linkShare-d603b362727e-1534225727
======
lingzb
Great cautionary tale of JS bloat in the age of mobile

